# Sorry I've been gone, guys! Ivermectin on a preggo?



## Amour Lie (Mar 21, 2013)

Well, first off, no foal. We brought her to the vet, and he said she started bagging, then completely stopped. He said she was trying to rush into having her foal and then her body was like no, thankfully. He said she'll still foal normally. She continued bagging up a week or two ago, so hopefully 1-3 weeks, and we'll have a foal!

Has anybody used Ivermectin on a preggo as close as her? She has bad mites, and I either have to let her go a few weeks uncomfortable, or go ahead and try Ivermectin. I am just worried that something would happen and she'd lose the foal, I already love that foal! I had a dream that she had it! Woke up, went and checked on her, and she was just like "what.". Haha, but somebody help?









Here is a boobie update, by the way! No milk, waxing a little.


----------



## amystours (Mar 21, 2013)

It was suggested to me on this board to dose my girl with Safeguard, amd two weeks later ivermectin...so I suppose it's safe. Wait till someone more experienced than me tells you, though!!

By the way, nice boobies!


----------



## Wings (Mar 21, 2013)

Ivermectin is the safest wormer, I use it on the pregnant and feeding mares and on the foals until they are yearlings


----------



## cassie (Mar 21, 2013)

welcome back



she is certainly getting there, I would say another 2-3 weeks but watch her carefully just in case.

Invermectin is safe for a pregnant mare... when was she last wormed? generally we do it 4 weeks before foaling and then just after foaling.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 21, 2013)

I just read today that Ivermectin is fine before the last trimester, then it should be used the same day up to 12 hrs after foaling.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah, I'd definitely use Safeguard instead of Ivermectin on the foal at first. I meant in the mare. It was from a veterinarian handbook that my mom has, that's why I mentioned it. I've never been through this myself! I'm so glad to have this forum for info!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2013)

Can you dust her with a louse powder and then repeat in two weeks - the ivermectin alone probably wont do the job properly, best to use both to start with and then follow with a repeat of the powder. When was she last wormed? If it is within the last 4 weeks then I wouldn't do it again - just use the powder - I'm not a fan of putting too many chemicals into a horse's system (just my opinion!) and if she is close to foaling then I would rather save the ivermectin for the dose within 12 hours of foaling, which may not be possible if you give her a dose now.

Also some wormers that contain ivermectin claim that the effects go on working for 2 or more weeks, so you may well be really overdosing (unnecessarily) if she was fairly recently wormed, then you worm again now plus another dose as soon as she foals!

Ivermectin is very safe, so the above is only my personal opinion, but perhaps something to think about.


----------

